
People Wearing Airpods Are Making It Weird for Everyone Else - connorcodes
https://pocket.co/xIq_jY?cta=1&src=ph
======
ChrisGranger
URL should be
[https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/alexkantrowitz/people-w...](https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/alexkantrowitz/people-
wearing-airpods-are-making-things-awkward-for)

Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19685046](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19685046)

